# Whats your favorite Allis???



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

I have 7 lol the old allises are my favorite thy are a simple tractor to work on and are good workers there were lot allises on farms few in this area was dealer only bout 5 mile from here lets here wat model allis u like eace:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*YOU KNOW WHAT I WANT*

I want and will have a WD-45


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I've always like the cowling/gas tank styling on the WD-45.
There didnt seem to be a whole lot of AC's around where I grew up. A lot of people aorund where I live now speak highly of the D17's. My father in-law just bought a 58 D17 gas model. He has changed out the tricycle front end to a wide front end.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Slips the wd 45 is nice trctr n lot thm still around hope you get you one find two i want one lolarty:


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Mow the styling of the WD45 sets it apart from others the D17 is a good tractor to friend mine has one tht his father bght new wen thy frst came out its a wide front he still uses it 2 plow plant n bale with thy are still good old work horseseace:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Allis _
> *I have 7 lol the old allises are my favorite thy are a simple tractor to work on and are good workers there were lot allises on farms few in this area was dealer only bout 5 mile from here lets here wat model allis u like eace:  *


I will have to vote for the WF, I do have a WC that I hope to putt around on next summer.
caseman-d


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Birthday*

My birthday is May 12 ,if you guys get together and buy me a WD-45 ,I will not expect a Christmas gift.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Birthday*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *My birthday is May 12 ,if you guys get together and buy me a WD-45 ,I will not expect a Christmas gift. *



How about this one its a little pricey but if we all put in it wouldn't be to bad.:smiles: 
Jody
http://www.dstratton.com/catalog/item_detail.asp?itemfind=ERTL13384A

Or if thats to much we can get you this one.
http://www.dstratton.com/catalog/item_detail.asp?itemfind=ERTL13080


----------



## wba1949 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Guys, I'd have to say that the WD45 was a truly great little tractor! I've had 2 WD's and 1 WD45. I used the 45 to mow 7 acres with a bush-hog. That tractor, for no bigger than it was, was nearly unstopable. WD45's, especially with the wide front ends are still being widely used on farms here in the midwest. Bill


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Birthday*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *My birthday is May 12 ,if you guys get together and buy me a WD-45 ,I will not expect a Christmas gift. *


*HAHAHAHAHAHA.....Yeah right!!!!*


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Jody*

Those both are real nice,but I kinda had my heart set on a wide front.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Jody*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Those both are real nice,but I kinda had my heart set on a wide front. *


The one you posted up top wasn't a wide front but i will find you one.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:jumpropeb 

Gee, I would like to find one of those "G"-models to play around with & restore but Gee I have never even seen one except in pictures. Gee, Am I expecting too much in hoping I could actually find a "G" ?.


NANA


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2ea56e23-2f05-55fd-36ec-5bac74804f7e&size=lg>

This is my favorite Allis a 190 XT its a 1968 and has a EXCEL after market cab.We also have a WD but I need to take a picture of it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *:jumpropeb
> 
> Gee, I would like to find one of those "G"-models to play around with & restore but Gee I have never even seen one except in pictures. Gee, Am I expecting too much in hoping I could actually find a "G" ?.
> ...


Now refresh my mind. The G's are the kinda insect looking thing with the motor in the rear?

If so my county fair this past year had one. Real cool, and also a lot smaller then I thought. Looking at the pictures I thought it was a good size tractor, but realy it is kinda small. Looks like it would be AWSOME for smaller garden work. But I guess thats what they made it for.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

The G is a cool lil tractor wth variety attachmnts like loader an ront mt hay rake but it mostly used as a cultivator tractor was goood at tht n has bin copied by other cmpny's id like get one one day 2 neat tractorarty:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*GOOD "G"-PAGE*

 

Heres a good page with "G" pictures.


http://community-2.webtv.net/Shirlee7/AllisChalmersModelG/


I want one.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

This guy posted when the forum first started and he made his own here is a link to it. Its half scale.
Jodyhttp://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=265


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

thats cool lookin lil piece:band:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the link, Jody. I missed that one.

Here's a "slightly" modified WD-45


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Better have yer hat duct taped on ridin tht baby lol:dog:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

MowHoward2210
I remember that one it was for sale on ebay.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Jody,
Do you remember how much it went for?

I could have might have been able to afford the front wheels.:winky:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

No but i do remember the reserve was way up there:fineprint 
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i remember rodster didn't buy it for my christmas present


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I found it*



> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Jody,
> Do you remember how much it went for?
> 
> I could have might have been able to afford the front wheels.:winky: *


MowHoward i found the link it looks like the reserve wasnt met and it was $14,102.00 
Jody

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2445959430&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for another link. I had not seen the other pictures. Not sure where I got the pic I posted. Now I have more.

14k that was bid won't even buy that motor!


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

Here's a seriously over-powered G that was shown at our home show. I've forgotten what the marine V-8 is. The builder has a nice collection of Allises he has modified.

George Willer


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *Here's a seriously over-powered G that was shown at our home show. I've forgotten what the marine V-8 is. The builder has a nice collection of Allises he has modified.
> 
> George Willer
> ...


That would be a small block Chevy V8.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

my favorite allis would be my w-patrol.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like a slant/6 to me.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*John*

Look again that is a small block chevy V8 . It looks like the fabricator covered up the fuel delivery set-up with a box.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *
> 
> Looks like a slant/6 to me. *


Noper.

Sorry Johnbron, not eaven close. Take a look at this.......

slant 6 

Kinda a cool car also.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I had an HD6 Allis crawler with forks bolted on the bucket and mostly used it to move logs on to the saw mill and hauled the slabs away. It did OK in the dirt too. I still have an old 2 w/d loader. It's not all that big but still does lots of work and doesn't use much gas. I would like to have a WD-45 but really don't need one....


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

bear W patrol allis is neat piece id like have one those got an extra one ?:worm: :driving:


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Allis _
> *bear W patrol allis is neat piece id like have one those got an extra one ?:worm: :driving: *


I drive by one several times a week. It hasn't moved in a long time. Maybe it's for sale?

George Willer


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

my fav allis has to be the 110 b


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

*WD45 NF For Sale in Wisconsin*

I see someone has set up a "corner sales lot" selling tractors near my house. Stopped in today for a looksie and they have a WD45 for sale for either $1000 or $1500 (several tractors for sale and I can't remember what price goes with what tractor)

Also for sale:
Allis C
Farmall F-20
Minneapolis Moline ?
McCormick Deering ?

Send me your wish list and I'll see what I can find!


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

I think my fav allis is the 185d i havent had much oppurtunitie to try many other allis's cept the AC-B. the thing what puts down the little B they dont have enough weight and i have new tires on my b and it just dont have the strenght or weight to do much cept little stuff. It always digs in.


----------



## Clanga (Oct 8, 2012)

Just noticed this old thread and thought i would add to it.

My favorite would have to be the HD21. My old man had one for many years it was a great old bit of gear.
I remember one time back when i was a kid he had been working it all day and coming onto dusk i was sitting up there with him and the big old turbo had nice cherry red glow to it. I will never forget that machine, dam it could move some dirt! Might have to see if i can find a pic of the old girl and scan and put it up.
cheers Clanga


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Clanga said:


> Just noticed this old thread and thought i would add to it.
> 
> My favorite would have to be the HD21. My old man had one for many years it was a great old bit of gear.
> I remember one time back when i was a kid he had been working it all day and coming onto dusk i was sitting up there with him and the big old turbo had nice cherry red glow to it. I will never forget that machine, dam it could move some dirt! Might have to see if i can find a pic of the old girl and scan and put it up.
> cheers Clanga


:thumbsup:Thanks Clanga for reviving this thread - hadn't seen it before & seems a shame that the legendary Allis' should be neglected for so long............

The HD21's were a great machine, unfortunately we didn't have the pleasure of ever running one - in the late 60's to c.1979 we had a pair of HD16's, I remember well these dozers had a big heart & could push well above equivalent sized dozers...

We've our last 2 running Allis Chalmers tractors still working occasionally for their "pensions" on the farms, both owned since new:
- c.1978? 2WD 7045 One "TUFF" no-nonsense tractor, still starts 1st crank & runs like a clock, the hour meter stopped "eons" ago so mega unknown hours 
- 1977 4WD 7580 just like the original advert still "Eats Acres, Sips Fuel" & barely run in @c.7000+hrs 

Wishing all the Tractor Forum members the very best for the Festive season :merry:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

My favorite Alice was school mate 40 years ago!:lmao:
Actually, the young fellow I buy my hay from has an Allis with forks. It's a backwards tractor with the forklift were the 3 point hitch should be. He has a rig on the forks that will reach up over 20 feet I believe, and pick up 18 square bales of hay off of the top of the pile, and load them on his truck. Pretty impressive seeing as the old tractor is really no bigger than my 8N. I shall get pictures in the spring if I remember.
MBTRAC, those are some impressive tractors you have there!
Merry Christmas to you and yours as well!
and Merry christmas to all you folks out there on Tractorforum! All the best in the new year!

Ps. Are we still on for a party this summer at kau's place?:lmao:


----------



## jonathco (Jun 21, 2012)

I would have to say I agree that the WD45 is probably the best Allis made; however, I have always had a thing for the old Allis-Chalmers Model U. It was just a neat looking tractor.


----------



## wba1949 (Jan 6, 2004)

WD45 with a wide front end. Amazing tractor in it's day.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's a cool one


----------



## wakeland (Dec 30, 2012)

The first tractor I ever operated was a WD-45. My dad was a mech at an Allis dealer before he went into road construction in the 60's. We did a ground up overhaul on a 45 for my brother to start his bussiness, that's the one I learned on, skidding logs out of the woods to build his house, front wheels of the ground steering with the brakes. Not many Allis's here in Texas (mostly green tractors) but oddly there is a G down the road I've got my eye on. Maybe he does't know what he has.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Have a look at this.

http://www.livinghistoryfarm.org/farminginthe50s/machines_04.html


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

wba1949 said:


> WD45 with a wide front end. Amazing tractor in it's day.



Yep the same here I remember using one on the farm years ago.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The D21 was king of the hill when I was a boy. Looks like nothing before or since.


----------



## Bird76Mojo (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm pretty fond of my fathers 220 Land Handler. Still using it today. He recently bought his first cab tractor and I just can't get myself to like it. Not even a little bit.

All we own are Allis tractors. A couple WD45's, 3 C's/CA's, 220, and a 7060. All are original except for my grandpa's old C that we mow with. It sat in the barn several years ago, as always, and cracked during the winter. We had it repaired and rebuilt. Still runs strong as ever. The WD has a paintjob that my mother bought for my father on my 1st birthday, other than that it's all original. (dad rebuilt the engine when he bought it. I believe it's a little hotter than stock.

My favorite of all is the old WD45 though. That tractor has done EVERYTHING we've asked it to do. Without fail.


Here's the old Gleaner F that we still use to harvest beans and corn. Slow but reliable..

http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18360&stc=1&d=1371139333


GB


----------



## StratmooreFarms (Jul 29, 2013)

The Model G gets my vote. When I was a child, my grandfather had one. I would set on it and "drive" for hours at a time. Sadly, he used it as pasrt of a trade on a new AC 6060 before I was big enough to really drive or operate it. One day I will have one.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i have to vote for the WD 45, since i'm the proverbial gentleman farmer, and it's the only allis i've ever used.


----------



## Dex (Aug 27, 2013)

I spent what felt like a million hours cultivating tobacco on a D-15 when I was a kid. At the time, I would rather have been digging ditches but age makes the heart grow fonder. The farmer I worked for at the time was large and ran only AC's because one of his sons worked at the dealership. When I first went to work for him '77, he had two AC 200's, a 190, a 170, the D-15 and an old C that we used for scraping the dairy lot. He later bought a 7080 and a 7020 and we thought we were in heaven in those bad boys. When the AC dealership went out, he switched everything to John Deere but they still have that D-15. It's the only one they held onto over the years.


----------



## johnmarcotte (Dec 9, 2013)

I purchased a 1965 190XT gas model in 1984 and used it to farm our small (75 acre - 1/2 tillable) farm. I use it to plow, disc, plant, cultivate, mow and bale hay as well as all the typical tasks related to land work.

It has never failed to impress me with the power and utility it possesses. 

I also own a Ford Jubilee and a JD 5105 MFWD with FEL but the AC still fulfills the heavy duty requirements that it has since 1984.

The only problems I have encountered in all these years were the PS unit/valve (replaced with a used part) and the "popping out of third gear issue" the 190 XT is famous for. The gear issue was resolved by placing a rubber bungee on the gearshift and fastening the other end to the seat bracket.


----------



## JohnTaylor (Dec 15, 2015)

The model B was by far the most popular down here in Louisiana. Most had the Thompson conversion. The Thompson conversion had its own special tool bar and implements as the Allis B didn't have a 3 point system. My grandfather had the Thompson High Crop conversion on his two model B's, as he was a sugar cane farmer in his early years of farming. These tractors were under powered for sugar cane farming, but were the best and most affordable at the time. He started with model B's and retired from farming still owning two B's. Although he did have a D14 and a CA his favorite was his original Model B High Crop. I loved it also, as a kid I liked being up high.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

The only allis I got is a C so I guess it's my favorite allis


----------



## mycanoe44 (Oct 7, 2016)

*1955 wd45 LP conversion*

This is and always will be my favorite AC Tractor. This was my Gram-pa's tractor and my Dad just gave it to me. This is how it came out of the field many years ago. We installed a new hand clutch and now it's ready for tractor rides and parades. Starts and runs like new. Actually better than new as the engine was balanced and a D17 governor and tachometer installed so now it runs at 2000 RPM as opposed to the factory 1400 RPM. It can keep up with my buddy's Farmall Super H.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I loved my H3, wish I still had it


----------

